# D-LINK DIR 825: how to connect to 2.4GHz and 5GHz simultaneously



## LudditeRoger (Oct 8, 2009)

I bought a D-link DIR 825 router, having read claims that, on ONE wireless network, it runs 2.4GHz and 5GHz frequencies SIMULTANEOUSLY, and somehow determines for itself how to apply those frequencies to what I'm trying to achieve on the network.

D-link's own support contact denies that this is possible, which appears to contradict D-link's claims about the DIR 825 and what I have read about the product online. They are saying that, indeed, you can use both frequencies at once, but on DIFFERENT machines, i.e. that a single machine cannot be simultaenously connected to both frequencies.

For the life of me, I can't see how to connect to both frequencies at the same time. When setting the DIR 825 up using the relevant wizards, it treats the 2.4GHz and 5GHz as two separate wireless networks. I can then connect each of my computers to one or the other, but apparently not both.

Any help would be enormously appreciated!


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

They imply two separate transceiver circuits insted of just one that switches transmitting frequency.
Traffic for the 5GHz will be faster with a separate SSID and transmitter., since you will cut out the delays caused by the transceiver switching frequency and handling the slower 2.4GHz traffic.

Your problem is that the computer's wireless adapter can only connect to one SSID and IP address.
You can set up alternate connections for your wireless adapter using a different SSID and IP address for the separate frequencies and switch back and forth, but this is not what you want.

To connect your computer the way you want you would need to have two wireless adapters on the computer.
Set one up using the 2.4GHz SSID and IP address as a default for general wirless use.

Setup the other one using the 5GHz SSID and IP address. 

You would need to then set up routing on your computer so that programs that need to use the 5GHz will connect to it.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

An article that discusses TCP/IP route commands.
http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/route.mspx?mfr=true

The route command tells the computer that any requests to a specific internet IP address be sent though a specific network adapter.

The 2.4GHz adapter has an IP address of 192.169.0.12
The 5GHz adater has an IP address of 192.168.0.14

You want to use the 2.4GHz adpter to connect to MSN.com. MSN's IP is 207.68.172.246

route -p add 207.68.172.246 Mask 255.255.255.255 192.168.0.12

You want to connect to Netflix.com through the 5GHz adapter. Netflix is 208.75.75.17

route -p add 208.75.76.17 Mask 255.255.255.255 192.168.0.14

You can set the 2.4GHz as a default route so that anything not specifically assigned a route will use it.

route -p 0.0.0.0 Mask 0.0.0.0 192.168.0.12


----------



## LudditeRoger (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

